# Bradford Pear producing more berries & less leaves



## Daddy M Dawg (Mar 24, 2009)

Any ideas why a Bradford Pear would produce more berries and less leaves in the Spring? It is located in N. Texas so I know the drought could be a cause of the problem. They aren't very old though. Maybe 6-8 yrs old.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 24, 2009)

may be look at the roots see if the wire basked is still on tom trees


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Mar 24, 2009)

That wouldn't surprise me. Seems all too common here in Tx. Thanks Tom


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 24, 2009)

In years where fruit bearing trees have adequate moisture, energy is "shifted" by the tree to fruit production over EARLY leaf production. This could be completely normal. Leaves may "catch-up" after fruit matures.


----------

